# Im done!



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife has decided that our marriage wasn't worth paper it is written on. She actually brought up the fact when my mom died that she handled the arrangements and i didn't show any appreciation for it.. Really? Who brings up something so personal and really did thank her and her sister both with many thank your's and hugs. My wife needed a kidney transplant and i would be in the hospital every other week with her or cleaning puke up and whatever else i need to do for her would never throw this in her face or say that i wasn't appreciated. Her little sister moved in with us and i gave my time and energy to helping her with homework and anything else when her parents didn't care. The doctors appointments that i had taken days off to take a kid thats not mine to. She wants to be appreciated, WTF!.... I'M DONE PEOPLE!.. She can appreciate Divorce!


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Bro she is deflecting trying to find anything negative that she can bring up. She is rewriting the past! Do what you must do and keep your head up.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with Lost... She is trying to look good on the outcome. To soften the fall for herself. Just stay cool and live out the best revenge...a good life


----------

